# What age did your baby/toddler start using a push along walker...?



## Rachiebaby24

I have posted a similar post in baby as wasnt sure.

Maley has a sit in walker but since yesterday, when she isnt in it, she will crawl up to it, use it to pull up and stand against it and push it along....

Surely she is a bit young but she wont stop doing it or leave it alone???!!!

Whats age was your LO when they used one especially for those with toddlers that walked early....


----------



## muminlove

Cael is 15 months and still not walking but he's into walking around furniture and pushing things along since about 6months old?
I think if she's enjoying it then that's great and I'd be all for encouraging her!


----------



## sabby52

Dec had a push along walker from 6 months, he really started to use it around 7-8 months, but he didnt really like it and prefered to use the furniture to wallk, he started to walk unaided at 10 months.


----------



## Ratty

He tried his walk along at about 8 months, but was trying to balance on it to much when getting up causing the thing to flip. We took it away until 9 months when he was able to cruise furniture easily and get up easily.


----------



## DragonMummy

Harry was cruising at about 11 months but didn't actually get a walker til his first birthday. I say if she's loving it then let her do it! Ignore the bow-legged old wives tale. My HV said its rubbish and they all walk at different times. Careful what you wish for though - you get a lot less done once theyre upright!!!


----------



## leedsforever

Courtney started to push her walker and walk with it about 9 and a half months :)


----------



## jam-on-toast

Rcmnever used one.

She used to cruise around the furniture then one day at 9 mths she upped and walked.


----------



## coreysmummy

corey was walking around the furniture at 10 months old he wouldnt use a push along.he wanted me to hold his hands wile he was walking around.back braking i no! but he was so clingy i think he just wanted to make sure i was close to him.he then started walking by himself at 11 1/2 months. :)


----------



## loopdido

My DS never crawled or rolled over so would always be were you put him til about 9 months old! he used one of these at 9 months and walked unaided at 10 months still having never crawled! weird!


----------



## embo216

That's really good of her! Lily wasn't interested in pushing her walker along till she'd taken a few steps by herself. x


----------



## aidensxmomma

Aiden never really used a push walker. He was crusing on the furniture at 9 months (ish) and started walking unaided at 10 months. He actually only started using his push walkers (since we still have them sitting around) when he was an established walker and pulled them around instead. :rofl:


----------



## BlackBerry25

Around 8.5 months she started walking and pushing it around.


----------



## clairebear

Clever girl! :D




Jack was about 6 months when he started pushing his walker along x


----------



## mamalove

My daughter was pushing things at 6-7 months and i have video of her at 8 months pushing Bugaboo Cameleon in zoo lol


----------



## princess_bump

maddi started to push her's around since 9.5months, when she started cruising around the furniture xx


----------



## MrsPlaud

My DS started using his push walker around 8 months and took his first steps at 10 months...he just turned a year and walks very well but still uses it as a fun toy!


----------



## Vickie

We never used one though Hannah did push tables around at Maley's age ;)


----------



## verona

Joel had one about 7 months, and was using it as soon as he was able to pull himself up on the furniture


----------



## xCherylx

We got Jack one when he started cruising round the furniture. He used it for a month or so then started walking :)


----------



## Rachiebaby24

ok....so she is moving along the furniture now.....never wants to be on her bum...always wanting to stand up.......i have a feeling i will running around after someone not so long in the future!!!


----------



## Sparky0207

Lucy started pushing hers along a couple of weeks ago - so about 10 months :)


----------

